# Repair manual for Chevy 454?



## Wooly (Jun 11, 2007)

New to the RV world, just bought a 1987 Winnebago 31' Elandan with a Chevy 454 engine. I am looking for a Chilton's type repair manual that covers this engine/year in detail with diagrams etc. Does anyone have a recommendation for a manual which works well?
Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

Re: Repair manual for Chevy 454?

Try contacting the chevy dealer,,, i had a 85 cross country with a 454 and i got the manual straight form the dealer,,, but that was back then,,, but anyway the manual i had was more indepth than the chiltons or other versions ,,, i don't have it now but i'm sure u can find it via ebay or others...
Good luck


----------



## norcalbruce (Aug 14, 2007)

Re: Repair manual for Chevy 454?

Hi Wooly,  This is just an Idea. When I need Tech information I will hit the local Lbrary to see what they have. They (if you have the time to wait) will also order the information from another branch if they don't have what you need.
Also I have a great used bood store in the local town, they have a large section dealing with Automotive.. hope this helps. Bruce.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 14, 2007)

Re: Repair manual for Chevy 454?

Wooly, I will look through all my old factory chevy manuals when I get the chance to see if I have one of the 454 manuals. Stay tuned


----------

